# 18 flatheads in 5 hours



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

*I made it back before the rain hit:thumbsup:

I have been watching the weather closely as this front has been approaching, I just had a feeling the fish would be hott. Even though the tide was wrong everything else was right. So with the few dozen live baits left from the other night and some frozen mullet I caught today I figured I would do a quick 4-5 hour trip.

All by myself I hit the river about dusk and was headed home at 11pm, it got a little windy on me.

I Only had time to fish 4 spots but damn son the fish seem to be in pre spawn already or this front just has them all screwed up.

Needless to say as soon as I dropped the first bait the bite was on. 5 hours later, worn out and out of bait and running from weather I left them biting.

Big fish was 33lbs, but I had 3 others that went over 20. Out of every trip of course I would forget the extra GoPro battery on this one. All I had was my busted piece of junk dumb phone. So I tied all the fish onto stringers to make sure I got some kinda pictures before releasing the big ones. 

I released all the big flatheads but 7 small flats and a few little channel cats to eat. 

Water temp was 63
on a rising tide*
18 flatheads in just a few hours

*Before it died I got some of the channel cat footage, Lesson learned, bring new battery and charge go-pro. The channel cat bite was hot all night long, I didn't have time to really do any good videoing or photoing. Sorry for the bad pics guys but I was a bit busy. The small flats and channels was all caught on cut mullet and worms even a few of the bigger cats. 
*
Channel cats before the big bite


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

That's awesome man! That's what fishin's all about right there!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Sure some pretty work there.
Thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

good job man, before a front usually turns them on, its pretty obvious in your case last night...


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Heres a few more of some of the bigger fish.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice report. Going for big cats is my next mission; I haven’t fished for big cats since 1999 in MD. Looking forward to locating a few spots and getting busy. Will probably try the Perdido River first since it’s closest to me.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I added it up last night and it came out to 183lbs, 33,25,22,20,15,12,11,6,7,7,4,8,7,2,2,and 1 That would be a tournament winning night for sure.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Its funny how some of your best nights come at the spur of the moment...Some of my best flathead nights came when we had not much bait and not much time to fish.


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Good Job*

Excellant, were you on Escambia?


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

All these reports make we want to get in these thunderstorms and fish!


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

That's how you wear them out!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

dagone cathunter, u da man! great evening cathing there, had all that fun by urself! GG


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

I am not a weight basher, I am not a weight basher, I am not a weight basher, I am not a weight basher, please sink in soon my tongue is bleeding.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

please just let it go roach, there comes a point when you just look silly, that point was about 150 posts ago for you....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Mess of kitties!!! Congrats on catching enough fer a PFF fish fry! Let me know the date!!! hahaha


----------



## jpippin (Jun 13, 2012)

River douche strikes again!


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

jpippin said:


> River douche strikes again!


 +1 :yes:


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

river_roach said:


> I am not a weight basher, I am not a weight basher, I am not a weight basher, I am not a weight basher, please sink in soon my tongue is bleeding.


what a waste of time post.


CatHunter: nice cats, and some fatties too. So, besides the frozen mullet, what's you're set-up (rod sixe, reel size, line, test, hook, yadda-yadda). Tell us how a pro does it. Thanks in advance bud - good post. :thumbsup:


----------



## river_scum (Sep 13, 2012)

jpippin said:


> River douche strikes again!


+2:thumbup: :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

these threads are getting worse than the annual king kevin threads which are right around the corner. cant wait to see which posts get more replies. personally, i think cathunter has had the most impressive posts over the last year.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Pictures are worth a thousand words. Great catch there Cathunter.

I wonder if flats like small live mullet on their menu? Just curious. Loaded the boat twice this week with mullet. Have noticed they live a good while after being snagged. If they were put in livewell the would probably last very well. Have caught them with several wounds from past snagging and they were plenty lively.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

fishwalton said:


> Pictures are worth a thousand words. Great catch there Cathunter.
> 
> I wonder if flats like small live mullet on their menu? Just curious. Loaded the boat twice this week with mullet. Have noticed they live a good while after being snagged. If they were put in livewell the would probably last very well. Have caught them with sever woulds from past snagging and they were plenty lively.


If it swims then they eat it. This summer I plan on fishing the south end of the choctawhatchee to see how far down they have made it. Curious to see if they are in black creek yet.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

skiff89jr....I don't know about big cats in Black Creek but if there's water there should be cats somewhere. Over in the main river up at "The Stump" mullet hole just down the river on right just before the first bend there is a 50 ft + hole. No telling what lurks at that depth. So catch a few mullet at The Stump and move a few hundred yards to the deep hole and see what happens. I see bigun's in the hole on sonar from time to time but have no idea what they are. But at the bend specks and reds have been caught when it's cold weather. That's a good ways up the river too. About 5 mile or so upstream from Mouth of main river.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Flatheads and blues love mullet cut and live.

Here is another picture of the 33lber Its kinda dark.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

fishwalton said:


> skiff89jr....I don't know about big cats in Black Creek but if there's water there should be cats somewhere. Over in the main river up at "The Stump" mullet hole just down the river on right just before the first bend there is a 50 ft + hole. No telling what lurks at that depth. So catch a few mullet at The Stump and move a few hundred yards to the deep hole and see what happens. I see bigun's in the hole on sonar from time to time but have no idea what they are. But at the bend specks and reds have been caught when it's cold weather. That's a good ways up the river too. About 5 mile or so upstream from Mouth of main river.


Thanks for the info fishwalton. I'll definitely be giving those holes a try. When I do i'll let you know how it goes.


----------

